# Care to check my shopping list for an STC-1000 build?



## bongoman (20/4/15)

Hi there

I've got an STC-1000 on the way.

In the meantime I'm looking at assembling the parts to put it all together. It's probably easiest to order this online from Jaycar as I live in regional NSW and the nearest JayCar is a couple of hours drive away.

Apart from the STC-1000 I have an IEC male power cable on hand.

So at this stage my extras are comprised of:

1. Jiffy Box HB6012, 197 x 113 x 63mm

2. IEC Power Socket Female

3. 10A terminal strip this is a 12 strip but I can snap off what I only need to use?

4. Mains Cable x 1m for puling apart to get the necessary individual wires.

5. Cable gland for the STC-1000 probe cable - is 3-6.5mm OK? this is the smallest jaycar sells?

Power sockets? Not sure what to do here — can't really find anything on Jaycar, I'm sure I can get at Bunnings?

A couple of questions:

A. Is that jiffy box big enough to hold 2 x power sockets (heating and cooling) plus the IEC mains power socket on the back panel?

Any idea on what power sockets might work best to mount in the jiffy box?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## gap (20/4/15)

Jaycar do "Panel Mount" sockets which you mount on the jiffy box to plug your heating and cooling into.
Just do a search for Panel Mount, you should find them.


----------



## verysupple (20/4/15)

That's the same jiffy box I used but I didn't use sockets, I just used extension leads with the plugs hanging out the back. Mine's a good fit and wasn't too fiddly to put together but you might struggle to fit the sockets in too. Jaycar have larger enclosures but the price goes up pretty steeply.

EDIT: 3 - 6.5 mm cable gland should be OK. The probe cable is pretty thin so smaller might be better but I think that's the smallest Jaycar stock. I think that's the same size I used and I just wrapped some electrical tape around the cable so that it sealed nicely without bunching up the rubber seal.


----------



## bongoman (20/4/15)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I'm off and running!


----------



## Camo6 (20/4/15)

I've used the same jiffy box for all my stc's but they've evolved along the way. My last one used an IEC socket for power in and spring covered outlets for power out plus a flush mount 2 wire speaker connector for the probe. I hate loose cables and this allows the unit to be packed away neatly.






Just giving you a few alternative ideas. Can't link as the daughter has commandeered the pc but got most of it from jaycar from memory.


----------



## Glot (20/4/15)

Just duck down to your local electrical wholesaler and grab an adaptable box. I used a 100 x 100 x 80. When you cut the hole for the STC, it needs to be neat and a good fit so do it carefully.. Then just a few small cable glands. I used a foot of 3 core 1mm flex with extension sockets for heating and for cooling. Then enough flex for the supply side to reach your power point. I also used a small gland for the sensor.
There is an important safety warning when using one of these units. The relays are only single pole. It is absolutely vital for safety reasons to make sure all your connections are correct polarity and always unplug the supply cord before doing any repairs on the unit or fridge.
The other safety issue is there is no separation between the sensor and the LV connections. These units are actually not even close to Australian standards but they work great. Just make sure your sensor cable isn't pressing on any on the mains cables inside the box.

Because I only ferment with one drum at a time, I just stick the sensor under the cling wrap and into the wort, after sanitising it of course. I tried a few heaters but found the belt quite good value. There is ( was) a company from Sydney selling them on Ebay. Buying local means you are protected by Australian consumer laws.


----------



## anthonyUK (21/4/15)

If you haven't got enough room on the box then could you add trailing sockets?
The first one I made had a flush socket but I went for trailing sockets on all subsequent ones I've made as it is easier.


----------



## Bribie G (21/4/15)

I have seen several STC / Fridgemate / Tempmate setups simply using Tupperware type kitchen containers .. good quality ones.. from Supermarkets and you can go as big or small as you like.

Needs a bit of a skill job with the Stanley knife but actually end up looking quite arty.


----------



## The Village Idiot (21/4/15)

Is there a problem with the Kegking units on ebay(actually from WA???) for $57 ? Seems a lot of dicking around to save a few $ not to mention safety issues with backyard electricians.


----------



## Camo6 (21/4/15)

At $57 do you think they weren't wired by a backyard electrician!


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/4/15)

have to say you all missed heat shrink, I always seal any connection even inside the box. Just feels a little safer. And no I don't open my gear live but one day some other idiot might.


----------



## verysupple (21/4/15)

What connections do you heat shrink? The connections to the STC-100 itself are screw terminals and I used insulated screw terminal strips for the other connections. Much easier than splicing and heatshrinking wires together.


----------



## stux (22/4/15)

My shopping list from my build : http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/45747-stc-1000-temp-controller/page-21#entry834623

The build : http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/45747-stc-1000-temp-controller/page-19#entry824333

With previous builds I found the iec socket to be a lot of dicking around, so eliminated it.


----------

